# Wheel bearing???



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Is there an inner and outer wheel bearing on a 1993 Altima?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

latenightcustom said:


> Is there an inner and outer wheel bearing on a 1993 Altima?


Only one...why?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

On front there is an inner and an outer. In the rear it is a bearing assembly and is purchased as part of the hub.

Troy


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> On front there is an inner and an outer. In the rear it is a bearing assembly and is purchased as part of the hub.
> 
> Troy


Do I have to go to the dealer for the inner bearing? "for the front" Will a parts store have one?


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

latenightcustom said:


> Do I have to go to the dealer for the inner bearing? "for the front" Will a parts store have one?


go to any local auto parts.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan or match the numbers and go to NAPA. Also recommend replacing both the inner and outer bearings and seals.

Troy


----------

